
Refresh Joins the LinkedIn Family - brandonlipman
http://blog.refresh.io/post/115300546551/announcement
======
brandonlipman
I have to say I am slightly nervous. I hope they don't butcher Refresh like
they did Rapportive. That was one of the best Gmail plugins then LinkedIn
striped out so many of the great features. However, I will say LinkedIn has
done quite a good job recently with the Connect App on iPhone. Adding Refresh
might just take that experience up a notch.

